

 Low-cost, 90% efficient solar cells mostly made of plastic - mcantelon
http://www.eetimes.com/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=223000119&cid=NL_eet

======
pkulak
For years we've been hearing about new, super-cheap and efficient solar cells,
but if I want to put anything on my roof it's still going to cost me 30 grand
and be made of silicon. I'm just waiting for this article: "Home Depot selling
[insert cool tech here]"

~~~
prodigal_erik
Home Depot is probably waiting for "established tech with satisfied customers
and reliable supply chain ready for large orders." Maybe this is one of those
things that has to be funded by early adopters paying huge premiums to
essentially be in the open beta. Never seems fair to them (which is why I'm
not one, though I'd like to be).

------
boots
One of the largest hurdles I see for this technology is raising enough
investment capital to build a new fab, or recondition an old fab, for this
custom integration of silicon and plastic. Currently Solar cell companies are
able to leverage old processor fabs, but new technology such as this would
need an entire new facility built, potentially at high initial investment and
risk.

